# best upgrade 300zx tt



## 300zx ttrevor (Mar 21, 2005)

whats the best upgrade for $1000 on a 1995 300zx tt? i


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

exhaust, intake, and ecu. thats it. exhaust first, intake second, ecu third.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Gotta start with the basics, exaust, and intake, then I would look at something like cams, or a flywheel.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> Gotta start with the basics, exaust, and intake, then I would look at something like cams, or a flywheel.


After intake and exhaust you typically go ecu. There is no point in going cams without an ecu already installed. And there is no point going flywheel unless your upgrading the clutch too.


----------



## 300zx ttrevor (Mar 21, 2005)

cool thanks and also how much hp would that make? and whats up with this turbosx thing it says it boost up your psi should i spend the $169.95? post up pics of yalls cars!


----------



## 300zx ttrevor (Mar 21, 2005)

and whats the best intake and ex. for a 300zx tt and ecu?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

300zx ttrevor said:


> and whats the best intake and ex. for a 300zx tt and ecu?


Either the Ash or JWT for an ecu. Intake I would say JWT pop charger, but that comes down to a personal decision. Exhaust really is just which ever one you want; performance differences between the exhaust systems offered for the Z32 are negligable at best. B&B, Lebree, HKS hypers...the list goes on just look around listen to some sound clips and decide which one you like the best.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> And there is no point going flywheel unless your upgrading the clutch too.


How does that make any sense?


----------



## warman (Jul 19, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> How does that make any sense?


Man, if youve got the fucker poped open for the flywheel replacement, it would be foolish not to do the friggen clutch. Its right there!! You dont need to, but it would be stupid not too. You wont need a beefier one, as the rotating mass would be less (easier to stop), but that just means that you will notice any difference in the drive train MUCH more. Everything will be quicker, more define, and you will notice. If the clutch is not alligned correctly, you will know, as the pedel feedback will be exponentially increased.

Actually, not that I think about it, if someone knows, how will the Gas Milage be afected?


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

warman said:


> Man, if youve got the fucker poped open for the flywheel replacement, it would be foolish not to do the friggen clutch. Its right there!! You dont need to, but it would be stupid not too. You wont need a beefier one, as the rotating mass would be less (easier to stop), but that just means that you will notice any difference in the drive train MUCH more. Everything will be quicker, more define, and you will notice. If the clutch is not alligned correctly, you will know, as the pedel feedback will be exponentially increased.
> 
> Actually, not that I think about it, if someone knows, how will the Gas Milage be afected?


You will get better gas mileage. The effort the engine had to put into spinning the flywheel can now be used at the wheels. And to your prior statement, I just thought the way you worded it meant you had to do a clutch and a flywheel at the same time.


----------



## 300zx ttrevor (Mar 21, 2005)

hey how hard is it to wokr on the 300zx tt?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Exhaust, intake, and ECU... I see no mention of a boost controller. What's the point of doing that work if you're not going to attempt to make more power. Boost controller first. Then exhaust. Intake and ECU is a tossup, you'll be having other issues before then.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Exhaust, intake, and ECU... I see no mention of a boost controller. What's the point of doing that work if you're not going to attempt to make more power. Boost controller first. Then exhaust. Intake and ECU is a tossup, you'll be having other issues before then.....


It is called boost jets... 
You can pick up an MBC or EBC too.

You should see around 330rwhp with those modifications.

And actually upgrading to a lightweight flywheel on a stock clutch is stupid. First off your already there; 2nd bye bye stock clutch if you don't upgrade. Just because you posted incorrect advice doesn't mean you need to try to take it out on me. Learn more next time and bring a bigger gun to your argument.

It isn't a hard car to work on. Initially it is very intimidating due to the cramped space, but once you get around that it is ok.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> You will get better gas mileage. The effort the engine had to put into spinning the flywheel can now be used at the wheels.


 Counterpoint to a lighter flywheel is that flywheel weight accounts for some part of the engines low end torque and ability to maintain rpm under load. A lighter flywheel will rev quicker, but will also lose engine rpm quicker, and be more willing to stall at lower rpms, such as taking off from a stoplight. What used to be adequate rpm to get the car to move will now likely cause the engine to stall. It will take some getting used to.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Counterpoint to a lighter flywheel is that flywheel weight accounts for some part of the engines low end torque and ability to maintain rpm under load. A lighter flywheel will rev quicker, but will also lose engine rpm quicker, and be more willing to stall at lower rpms, such as taking off from a stoplight. What used to be adequate rpm to get the car to move will now likely cause the engine to stall. It will take some getting used to.


Yah and...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> Yah and...


Just making sure he's aware of the significant changes it will cause.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Counterpoint to a lighter flywheel is that flywheel weight accounts for some part of the engines low end torque and ability to maintain rpm under load. A lighter flywheel will rev quicker, but will also lose engine rpm quicker, and be more willing to stall at lower rpms, such as taking off from a stoplight. What used to be adequate rpm to get the car to move will now likely cause the engine to stall. It will take some getting used to.


2nd that!


----------

